# Peeing in the house



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I am SOOOOO frustrated. 

I would consider Charley potty trained an trustworthy. I would say he had no accidents in the house after 6 months old. 

He is about a year and 4 months old now & all of the sudden, yesterday & today, he has peed in the house. Both times he was outside about 10 minutes prior and may or may not have went pee outside already (I have a fenced yard, so I just let him out & dont watch his every move anymore). 

Could he have a UTI or something? Or is he regressing? I WILL NOT tolerate peeing in the house. He has a vet appointment in an hour & I would LOVE to bring a sample for them to test to see if he has something where he cant hold his pee ((like a stone or a UTI) but his sample just leaked ALL Over my kitchen floor. HELP! 

And if you have any tips for catching a sample please share. Maybe I can get him to pee again before we leave.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's certainly worth checking out any physical problem that could be causing it. But it is VERY common for Havs to have a "back-slide" in their potty training at around a year, even if they have seemed fully potty trained before that. I was warned about this with Kodi, and it happened just as predicted!

Charley may be later with his "backslide", but if I remember, you had an easier-than-average time with him when he was younger. So he may just not be on the same time-table as many other Havs. Remember that he's still an adolescent even if he's full sized. He won't be truly an adult until he's about two years old. 

When Kodi back-slid, we tightened up the rules again. He was back to being gated away from most of the house, confined to just the kitchen and family rooms, where we felt that we could trust him. All potty runs were on-leash, with tons of praise for going in the right place. It was only a few weeks, and we were ready to give him more freedom, one room at a time.


----------

